# Bacchus walking on lead



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus is really starting to understand what i expect on lead.

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/walking_zpseuvqv6lt.mp4


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's coming along nicely.
The vizsla walk (without pull) is not easily accomplished.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree it has been lots of work. 
But worth every hour


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

If I send my two over - will they come back as good as Bacchus???


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice.

Suggestion: If you plan on doing any field trials or hunt tests, leave off the "sit" part of your training and just have him stand proud next to your left leg, his shoulders about even with your knees.

Judges don't like to see a pointer sitting and you never want your dog sitting in the hunting fields. That will disqualify your dog.

My 2 cents

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD is so RIGHT on SIT - I never teach SIT - Whoa - Here or Heel only mean 1 thing - PIKE is on stack looking 4 the next command !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have no interest in testing him. 
Definitely hunting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't teach sit until I have one that is fully steady on birds.
After that I look at them as versatile dogs, and some hunting requires sit.
Put them in all types of different hunting situations regularly, and they become pros at knowing which game your going after.


----------

